# More F4U Corsair Models



## HikinMike (Sep 18, 2014)

I posted this a few weeks ago: F4U-1A Corsair in 1/32 Scale | Photography Forum

I've been fixing some of my old plastic models (airplanes and cars). I shot these a few days ago...

*1/72 scale and 1/32 scale Corsairs*






*1/72 scale Corsair*








*
1/32 scale Corsair*


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Is the right wing broken or twisted? It looks to be sloped some, or is that how it is?


----------



## JoeW (Sep 19, 2014)

The F4 Corsair (an aircraft used heavily for ground support  as well as air-to-air combat) had gull wings so it's not bent or broken--that's how it looks.  If the plane was flying right at you, it would look like a somewhat flattened "W" b/c of the gull wings.

Okay, a number of thoughts:

1.  Nice photos and nice scale models.  My favorites are #3 and #6 (though I wish the DoF was longer in #3 so the tail was sharper).

2.  If you want to combine the two scales, put the 1/72nd scale model in the background (so they'll appear the same size but the smaller scale is a more distant aircraft).

3.  Nice weathering but there are a couple of tips if you're going to shoot closeups or stage them for realistic looking photos.  Let me give you a  few examples...you'd see more paint flakes and oil streaks on a real aircraft (and that would show up on #3 in particular).  The tires would show some bulge on the bottom (as if they were holding a lot of weight--which they would be in real life).  Try using something like Letraset on the decals so they look painted on (rather than provide a reflection as in #3 and #6).  Additionally, since these are stationary aircraft, add the requisite tarmac junk.  At least wheel chocks,   Maybe an open engine or a tool box or a jeep in the background or a couple of hazy figures in the distance.  By using bokeh, you can create add a lot of background (huts, figures, vehicles, equipment, signs) that will be out-of-focus but just suggestive enough to make your model look like more than just a scale model on the sidewalk.

4.  Here are a couple of sites that offer a wide range of tips and techniques on staging models for photography.  One of them (David Levinthal) is famous for his work using models to attempt to create stylized "real" photos...I saw his exhibit at the Corcoran.  Just as a general tip, for good diorama or scale model photographs, you actually want to break a bunch of the rules of good photography.  For instance, you'll intentionally add "clutter."  Or you'll obscure part of the foreground (like shooting a model tank through the window of a destroyed house so the wall of the house obscures much of the foreground but provides a realistic setting.  Or you'll put scenery of mountains behind a model train so it doesn't look like a train in a sandbox).

http://www.davidlevinthal.com/works.html

Lori Nix

A Behind-the-Scenes Glimpse of Matthew Albanese's Magical Miniature Worlds

I Photographer: Model Railroad Shooter Paul Dolkos | Popular Photography

MUSEUM MODELEER - Shep Paine's Tips on Building Dioramas

Basics for building dioramas - FineScale Modeler Magazine


----------



## HikinMike (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Is the right wing broken or twisted? It looks to be sloped some, or is that how it is?


Well, they are bent by design. Which particular photo are you talking about?



JoeW said:


> The F4 Corsair (an aircraft used heavily for ground support  as well as air-to-air combat) had gull wings so it's not bent or broken--that's how it looks.  If the plane was flying right at you, it would look like a somewhat flattened "W" b/c of the gull wings.
> 
> Okay, a number of thoughts:
> 
> ...



1. Thanks! The DOF was at 1/32 and that was the best my lens could do. I could have stacked them though.

2. I did think about combining the two to make it look like they are the same scale. Since I have time, I will see if I can do that.

3. Keep in mind I built this 35+ years ago. I was probably a teenager. I think this was my first attempt at weathering. My dad built one first, and I tried to duplicate his work (he's more into R/C airplane). I have one model that I did flatten the tires a bit to make it look more realistic.

4. Thanks for the links!. I recently started _thinking_ about getting back into the hobby. I'm on a few Facebook modelling groups. Things like techniques have changed in 35+ years, not to mention my hands and eyes....LOL!


----------

